

Mystery Google: You get what the person before you searched for. - puredemo
http://www.mysterygoogle.com/

======
ahpeeyem
The dense unoriginality of people tires me, 70% of other peoples' searches
that I get are something like "what is this?" or "I don't get it".

Great idea spoiled by the banality of the morons using the internet.

Although whoever put "django is overrated" is likely to be from around here?
;)

------
JacobAldridge
I much prefer Ogori Google - <http://fi.bemmu.com/ogori/>

Made by HN user bemmu during a discussion here last week -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=854185>

~~~
bemmu
I wish all the luck to puredemo's version, mine took all of 5 minutes to make
and was just for a quick laugh :)

~~~
puredemo
Thanks bemmu.. ours started out as a lark as well, but then we ended up
spending a considerable amount of time on it.

------
daok
Are you sure it's not some random search? How can I really know it's from the
last person who did a search?

~~~
puredemo
Yes it's really the last person who did a search.

------
tamas
Great demonstration of why not to use Adsense or other context-based ads on a
site with a search bar and no context whatsoever.

~~~
durrok
Looks fine to me, still serving up ads. And I want to learn how to make free
electricity.

~~~
puredemo
Something to do with flying kites during rainstorms?

------
niyazpk
I can imagine ways in which these services will be spammed to death.

BTW is there anything useful in these services?

~~~
puredemo
Besides entertainment?

------
puredemo
185: you are -killing us- over here. My ribs hurt and I'm almost crying.

You know who you are.

~~~
f00
Requires further explanation. :)

~~~
puredemo
We can see all the searches coming in, lets just say one person had some
excellent, twisted ones.

------
markbao
Don't click "I'm Feeling Lucky."

~~~
puredemo
Unless you're _actually_ feeling lucky.

~~~
jacquesm
You might get lucky and go to jail in some countries.

Or at a minimum redflagged.

~~~
puredemo
Actually we're filtering the input fairly extensively. At this point there
shouldn't be any searches that would be considered illegal. Raunchy maybe, but
not illegal.

* Ironically the terms that get flagged aren't what people would expect. Anarchy, animal rights, veganism, and food not bombs all get flagged in the U.S.

~~~
jacquesm
Veganism ??

That's about as non-violent as it gets!

Even the eggs are safe from vegans.

~~~
mahmud
Google "Earth Liberation Front"; the "eco terrorists" are very high on the
fed's shit-list.

~~~
jacquesm
Sure, but to equate vegans with eco terrorists is a bit much isn't it ?

Most of them are far from it, I've yet to meat ;) a single vegan that came
across as aggressive in any way. I'm sure they exist but it definitely isn't
the norm.

